# ID This Weapon



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2007)

This weapon was captured in Iraq.ID anyone ?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2007)

Got a bigger picture ?


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2007)

Not at this time sorry. One guess was that this might be of Swedish make. I think its likely Russian or Iranian.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (12 Feb 2007)

the photos bad, it almost looks like a toy, it doesn't look very ergonomic, extremly front heavy, and shoulder very far back near the end.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2007)

You can see the rounds for it in the lower part of the picture. Its not a toy.

According to this article more weapons from Europe have found their way to the insurgency.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml;jsessionid=JPKY4R41A1KIBQFIQMGCFF4AVCBQUIV0?xml=/news/2007/02/13/wiran13.xml


----------



## CrazyCanuck (12 Feb 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> According to this article more weapons from Europe have found their way to the insurgency.



cough*France*cough


----------



## Shamrock (12 Feb 2007)

It's possible it was taken from this guy when he was taken prisoner.

T6, imagine putting your head behind that sight.  It also has square fore- and pistol grips.

(Edit incoming with expanded pic)


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Feb 2007)

I have a zoom feature with my browser and I viewed the image at 200%.I doubt this is a toy.


----------



## Koenigsegg (13 Feb 2007)

What are the chances of it not being a rifle, or firearm of that sort, but some make of rocket launcher instead?
Not my idea, but someone who was looking at  the picture with my raised it

Large diameter barrel
Relatively short looking
Odd butt design where it looks as though the arse end of the barrel protrudes past it.  as though to clear the shoulder for the backblast.  (does not look like enough of an overhang though)

Is it worth taking into consideration?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (13 Feb 2007)

Remeber some of the "home made" weapons that were found during the UNPROFOR days?  This could be something like that - a home-machine-shop zip gun style weapon to fire existing RPG 7 or small calibre RCL ammunition...


----------



## 3rd Horseman (13 Feb 2007)

Looks like a recoilles rifle in the 50 to 60mm range with the venture missing from the rear. It appears to be a molded plastic body. The sight and mount also appears to be modern manufacture of a direct fire type so I would guess Chines rip off of Nordic design.

  Only guessing.


----------



## Big Red (13 Feb 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Remeber some of the "home made" weapons that were found during the UNPROFOR days?  This could be something like that - a home-machine-shop zip gun style weapon to fire existing RPG 7 or small calibre RCL ammunition...



This would also be my guess. It looks like it's missing a venturi as the backblast would not be nice that close to your shoulder.


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2007)

Ugh... from an ergonomic point of view I wou, I would hate to have to fire more than one round from this contraption..


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Feb 2007)

Here's another view. The site loads slow. The view on Lightfighter is that this is a 57mm rocket launcher.

http://michaelyon-online.com/wp/what-in-the-world-is-this.htm


----------

